# Kawi Bayou 360 2 wheel drive



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

I would like to start out with that I am new to the site. I've been looking at the site for awhile and the knowledge thats on here is awesome!!
Now for the question: I have an '06 King Quad 700 with a 48" swisher plow. It will do anything I want it to do.  My father has an older Bayou 360 2 wheel drive. I have been thinking about making a sort of homemade plow for that so then he can plow his house too. With the vast amount of knowledge here, I figure I will ask the pros on what they think. The Bayou would only be used to do a small driveway and some sidewalk. I know that its a small machine, but it does not do anything now except sit around and collect dust. So any information or tips ya'll have would be great!!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It might work, a bit to light. I think they make wheel weights, try adding them to the back tires and see what that does.


----------



## johnnyboyupnort (Dec 24, 2009)

I plow with a Honda Rancher 350 2WD. I have chains and sandbags on the rear racks. The only trouble I run into is when I push snow into the ditch and the machine's center of gravity is too far forward. You should be fine with yours. I am sure bigger and 4WD is better, but I've never had a problem. Angling the blade and momentum can push a lot of snow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if you add rear weight and tires chains you'll get by just fine.

It wont be better than sliced bread but will still be a step or 2 above a shovel by hand.


----------

